# Tracking Investments and Finances



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

I've been investing since university and have had many ups and downs on the way. I'm still young and thus I trade rather aggressively, and as a result have had a very good last couple of years. I often trade the sell side of options, receiving credit by selling time value. I'm also also gradually increasing my portfolio of stocks that are targeted for dividend growth. I have banks, utilities, telecoms and pipelines as the core. 

My goals are to maintain strong growth in dividends and overall net worth. I also want to contain my risk more than I have in the past, as I'm dealing with large (to me) sums of money now.

I won't be posting every trade here as it's too onerous but I will at least try to post anything I add as a long term dividend growth holding, and provide a quarterly update. It'll help keep me on track. 

Dividend summary (last quarter is 40% year over year growth):









I've recently been loading up on more ALA and ENB as they drop.

Net worth summary:
Non-registered: $498,000
RRSP: $167,500
TFSA: $87,100
Cash: $21,000
Debt: -$12,000 (0% balance transfer)
Total: $761,600


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

Portfolio taking a big hit today...

Bought 50 shares of KHC at $63.60. Way oversold with a safe 3.9% dividend. If there’s a quick bounce of 10-15% I may take profit. If not, I’m happy to hold for the longer term.


----------



## Steve Divi (Jul 14, 2016)

Nice to meet you Henry



Henry Good said:


> I've recently been loading up on more ALA and ENB as they drop.


Same as many of us. 

Keep up the growth


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

Thanks Steve. 

I bought another 50 shares of KHC in my RRSP. 100 shares total at an average price of $62.87. I probably won’t add any more unless things go really crazy.


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

Bought 100 shares of BBBY at $17.25 for my RRSP and sold a May 18 $20 covered call against it. 

- Forward P/E is single digit at the low end of fiscal year 2018 guidance
- Cash position is fairly strong
- Poised to be biggest beneficiaries of the Toys R Us liquidation
- 3.7% yield
- $1.5B of remaining authorized buybacks (good value at these prices)

I also added 300 shares of Corus (CJR.B) the day before earnings at $6. I have more in my unregistered account that's sitting at a sizeable loss. Looks like there's a dividend cut ahead, but I'm hanging on for now. The business seems to be stabilizing and cash flows are strong.


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

Booked a 20% gain (excluding dividends) on SU.TO and used the proceeds to increase my position in AD.TO. It’s a well run company that’s been beaten down excessively and currently offers a sustainable (for now) 9.75% yield.


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

That was good timing...:smile:


----------



## OnlyMyOpinion (Sep 1, 2013)

Henry Good said:


> That was good timing...:smile:


I'd say. :applause:


----------



## Charlestonkid (Apr 24, 2018)

When it comes to investing in stocks it always takes time for money growth.


----------



## BryanBouchard (May 15, 2018)

Sounds like you're on a good pace for wealth. Keep it up!


----------



## Henry Good (May 28, 2017)

*Q2 2018*

Happy with this quarter considering I had to pay off a large tax bill, and had some unforeseen travel expenses as well.

Net worth summary:
Non-registered: $511,000
RRSP: $179,000
TFSA: $91,000
Cash: $25,000
Debt: -$11,000 (0% balance transfer)
Total: $795,000

I'm pleased with how my dividend growth is progressing - a 69% increase from this time last year. Long term target is 10-20% but these big jumps will make a large impact compounding for years.


----------

